# Question about truck getting stuck



## buffalonick (Aug 15, 2009)

I wont be plowing this winter but will be starting in winter 2010. I have been looking alot on youtube and see a ton of videos about plow trucks getting stuck. I plan on running a f250 or 350 with a nice set of snow tires. My question top all of you is, has there been a time you have been stuck, and im not talking just took a little rocking to get out but a real bad situation and what have you done to make sure you dont do it again? Do any of you run a winch on your plow trucks?


----------



## buffalonick (Aug 15, 2009)

O and a side note my main concern is because of the type of snow we get in my area. I live in buffalo ny and when it snows we usually get 6 to 10 inches on a good day. We get that lake affect stuff, so im just lookign for some helpful pointers


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Don't ride the plow up trying to stack snow to the sky! Come on 6-10 of snow ? don't make us sound like a bunch of wimps who can't handle snow.Yes I have gotten stuck before ,even had to get pulled out ,truck slide onto the grass in the early part of the season and the ground was still warm and soft.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

you carry a strap or a chain and a cell phone or radio and you deal with it when it happens. If we sat here worrying about everything that will go wrong we would all quit


----------



## grunt19026 (Sep 15, 2009)

Another little trick is to use the plows power angle to gently push the truck backwards.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

yes ive been stuck, but not in snow, it was in mud. payed 300$ for a tow truck. i was offroading too. if you get stuck sometimexs you can shovel your way out.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

luckly last year i didnt get stuck. but every year before that it happend a few times. mainly in my grandparents ditch. its a killer lol


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

mud will be your only problem. If you get framed out in the snow get on your belly and start digging or call someone if you run up on a burm or curb call someone most likely it will be a jerk doing something stupid and you avoid an accident and get stuck. this means you are going to fast.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Been stuck a few times, just like GV said, stay off the piles with the front tires, and carry some stuff with you. A shovel, gloves, tow strap/chain, and a cell phone can be your best friend.

I carry a 20 ft logging chain all year round, works great cause if someone is pulling me out, they can try to get on somewat clear pavement and I can adjust the chain as needed.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Ive also been stuck a few times. *My best advice to you is to make sure you know whats under the snow, and the layout of the property!!!!* The times ive needed a tow truck was at a property i was not familiar with. Ive needed a tow truck 2 times in 5 years,(very embarassing!haha) but the majority of the time you can work the blade or shovel your way out.

Dont do this, learn from people like me who have done this.haha


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

God, I bet that was a ***** to get that out? The drive just fell off right there? Please tell more.


----------



## CGBear (Sep 22, 2009)

I got stuck a couple years ago. I got a phone call and was backing up, I dropped my passenger side duals off the edge of the drive. I didn't need a tow truck though.....I was driving one I hooked a cable around a big tree and pulled myself out.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I've been stuck my fair shair of times, but never so bad that another pickup couldn't pull me out. My freind got down in a dich once and he had to use a skidder to get his truck out.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

thats the other thing, dont rock it for so long that you burn up your tranny. its amazing how quick that will raise tranny temps.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Just remember when you're stuck on the pile you can enjoy the short Chain Feature of your plow to make it easier for the guys to pull you out.

We just pull the pins on the plow and take the front end weight off from the plow and use the chain to pull the plow out.

BTW when did you get a 6" storm between midnight and 2 or between 2 and 4 am......

Carry the phone number of some buddies out there plowing too. Someday it will be your turn to pull them out,.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have been stuck stuck twice. Two season ago I get a call to clean out a road/driveway. It had snowed five times over two weeks, the place hadn't been touched. Probably 18 inches snow fall, shrunk down to a foot. I went in with the Vee no problem. Didn't even chain up. Cleaned the place up beautiful, she was super happy. I had plowed around her truck, and thought, I'll make one more pass between her truck and the brand new cedar fence. Slight grade, away from the truck. For some reason I had the blade angled. Hit the snow bank, ass end of truck went sideways. Slid past the last fence post, missed it by about three inches. Couldn't go forward, couldn't go back. Fortunately they had a nice new Kubota 4wd tractor, probably 40HP. Showed her how to lock the rear diff, out I came. What a suck that was. She asked how much, I told her she didn't even have to pay me. Gave me a check for the full price. The second time wasn't quite as bad, but much more visible right in town. First storm of last year. I plow a sidewalk between the apartments and the store. Well, needless to say, the ground wasn't frozen. Straight down to the axles. Had to call a friend. A couple other times I've been a little stuck. Either dug myself out, or pushed myself out with the plow.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

WIPensFan;821653 said:


> God, I bet that was a ***** to get that out? The drive just fell off right there? Please tell more.


It wasnt fun getting out, but the tow bill wasnt too bad. Thats the beauty of being an automotive technician you get to know the local towing companies!haha Yes the drive had a rock wall there that i was totally unaware of since it was the first time i plowed there. The reason i was unable to check out the property prior to plowing was that they fired the original guy and called me right before a storm. That was in between two storage units that run parallel to a railroad track. You must stay a certain distance from the tracks, so the three building were stepped if you will. They also stepped the concrete in between the buildings. I did not realize that and i fell right off. It was a very very stupid mistake! I will post a picture of what it looks like. Then later in the season i had my skidsteer operator plow that property and i warned him about the drop off before he went to the job. It wasnt more than a half hour later and he called me saying he was stuck. He did the same exact thing except there was snow built up to the top of the rock wall so he was lucky it didnt roll over. He just worked himself out with the bucket.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'll get stuck at least twice every winter. At least once I won't be able to get out using the plow, by rocking etc and have to call the local tow truck. He gives me pretty steep discounts, now. Last winter, it was plowing a steep downhill driveway a 14" wet&heavy snowfall. Got halfway down and the back end kicked sideways. Couldn't go forward and sure couldn't back out. Last time I plowed that place and only time I ever abandoned a job (absentee owner fired me when I told them it'd take a tractor and loader).

Get in with a wrecker operator and keep his number on speed dial. You can't always count on friends being available and able to get you out of the situation.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

wewille;822624 said:


> It wasnt fun getting out, but the tow bill wasnt too bad. Thats the beauty of being an automotive technician you get to know the local towing companies!haha Yes the drive had a rock wall there that i was totally unaware of since it was the first time i plowed there. The reason i was unable to check out the property prior to plowing was that they fired the original guy and called me right before a storm. That was in between two storage units that run parallel to a railroad track. You must stay a certain distance from the tracks, so the three building were stepped if you will. They also stepped the concrete in between the buildings. I did not realize that and i fell right off. It was a very very stupid mistake! I will post a picture of what it looks like. Then later in the season i had my skidsteer operator plow that property and i warned him about the drop off before he went to the job. It wasnt more than a half hour later and he called me saying he was stuck. He did the same exact thing except there was snow built up to the top of the rock wall so he was lucky it didnt roll over. He just worked himself out with the bucket.


I've had to do places that i've never seen before and you can't see the boundries or obsticles. You never know what the heck your in for! Thanks for explaining. :salute:


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

I carry a 20ft tow strap and a shovel. I've been stuck 3 times in the past 14 years that required another vehicle to help me out of a jam.

Remember to pay it forward - if you see someone stuck - pull over and offer to help.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

91AK250;822261 said:


> thats the other thing, dont rock it for so long that you burn up your tranny. its amazing how quick that will raise tranny temps.


I wached a guy blow his transmition rocking his truck back and forth.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Captain;823503 said:


> Remember to pay it forward - if you see someone stuck - pull over and offer to help.


I've pulled out more stuck vehicles than I care to remember. I'm thinking about buying a set of those recovery hooks that go in the frame holes from AW Direct LOL.

I like pulling out Fords the best.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Captain;823503 said:


> I carry a 20ft tow strap and a shovel. I've been stuck 3 times in the past 14 years that required another vehicle to help me out of a jam.
> 
> Remember to pay it forward - if you see someone stuck - pull over and offer to help.


I limit myself to other plow trucks or vehicles blocking the road. Most of the others should not be out there and will just end up in another ditch.

You've got to know when to stop tearing both trucks up and call for the pros. I had the edge of a drive crumble under my left rear wheel from the weight of the spreader last winter. Stopped moving and dropped right though. I should have known not to take a load spreader into a hillside driveway in rising temps. Had the rear pumpkin sitting on the driveway. Never even tried to tug it, knew when I looked it was a hoist job. Lifted it up, swung it over, set it down, then did it again because we thought the drive wouldn't hold it.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Been stuck myself and been the guy called to pull another out. Just remember to watch where your edges are. If I am called to plow a unfamiliar drive I always get out and walk it and mark the edges by digging with my shovel. that way I know where to stop.here is the reason I do this. I was called by a realtor once to plow a driveway he told me the driveway goes straight from the road to the garage. I didnt get stuck but I plowed the yard. The driveway wasnt straight it was curved. Glad there wasnt anything like decoration stones or a well caseing in that yard.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

KingDuramax;824457 said:


> Been stuck myself and been the guy called to pull another out. Just remember to watch where your edges are. If I am called to plow a unfamiliar drive I always get out and walk it and mark the edges by digging with my shovel. that way I know where to stop.here is the reason I do this. I was called by a realtor once to plow a driveway he told me the driveway goes straight from the road to the garage. I didnt get stuck but I plowed the yard. The driveway wasnt straight it was curved. Glad there wasnt anything like decoration stones or a well caseing in that yard.


Yea, I do that to. Some people on here will say, " No way I'm gettin out of the truck, I might melt plus my trucks not makin money for those 5 min."


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

For those that never get stuck, they are mostly doing pavement work without any deep ditches to drop into, or hills to slide down, etc. For those of us those that work in the rural areas with more rugged terrain, getting stuck can be a little more frequent. I will usually get stuck 2-3 times per year, and one of those times will require a wrecker. Once each of the previous two years, I got stuck bad enough that a 4x4 pickup couldn't get me out and a ton truck with plow/sander couldn't get me out. It happens, you deal with it and move on. Can't let it bother you.


----------



## U1200 (Apr 20, 2009)

I seldom hear of guys getting stuck, if they did it was usually siding off te road between properties. I had 15K hydraulic winches front and back, thinking someone would need to get pulled out at some point but I never had to. One guy that did get stuck ran the ass end of his plow truck on onto a concrete filled post that was loose in the ground and was high centered. Had to use a wrecker on that just to keep from destroying the undercarriage and bed.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Its a PRIDE thing more then anything


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

I got stuck 5 times last season, got myself out everytime I had different shovels and rock salt otherwise, I'd probably of been there till spring some places you really shouldn't plow let alone take on with out knowing the borders ....
Even had blade stuck on high pile of snow, road the pile then blade wouldn't move had to shovel for bout 30 mins in below -20 temp to free myself, it's hard when you count on yourself at 3 am....


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

My route is all rural residential, in the hills. I plan on getting stuck at least once a year. Usually it comes from getting too close to the edge of something that drops off or won't hold the weight

I have gotten out by shoveling, using a HiLift jack, a come-along, another pickup, a tractor, bulldozer, log skidder, and as a last resort, a tow truck. I was once pulled out by the UPS truck that ran me off the road. 

If you called my old tow truck driver right now, told him I was stuck, and hung up the phone, he would automatically head for the S-turns on a certain driveway. He suggested putting a sign on one tree, "ANCHOR WRECKER HERE!!!".

One thing I have to be really careful about is winging banks, if you lay the wing right down it will create a false shoulder, then when you plow the next time you drive on it and sink. PS. so will the home owner.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

I got stuck twice last year... First time was backing into a neighbors drive after we had plaowed the trails on the mountain we live on - I had been backing up his drive since the first time I was at his house, but never with him in th truck. As I go to pull in, he starts freaking out "what are you doing!?!" I tell him - anyway, one thing leads to another, he's yelling at me "DON'T GO TOO FAR LEFT!!!" Of course, I go too far right. Back tire goes over the edge and it was all bad news from there. The dude with me has a backhoe, but he also had a broken collar bone, so we call another neighbor who comes with his old jeep and blows his front diff on the second pull. We manage to limp the jeep back to his place and try again with another neighbors own bronco which manages to break me loose. In all, it was 2+ hours getting the damn truck out - right when we were all finished and headed for dinner at the neighbor's house who killed his jeep. Made for a long afternoon.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Anyone that says they have never been stuck plowing is either a liar or doesn't plow much snow.
I have been stuck and have also pulled several guys out who were stuck plowing.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

A-Frame was completely buried in a bunch a wet crap.

LOL. Had to get pulled out by a Half Ton Dodge.

No bashing intended on half ton dodges.

But listen to GrandView. I did this cause my front tires went to far up on a pile that wasn't scraping up...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Too bad you didn't have a chain lift. There are some that say they stack better LOL


----------



## CGBear (Sep 22, 2009)

So because I don't get stuck all the time I'm not any good?? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CGBear (Sep 22, 2009)

buffalonick;817552 said:


> We get that lake affect stuff, so im just lookign for some helpful pointers


The biggest thing that gets a guy stuck around here is early in the season when you get a good snow but the ground isn't frozen yet. While you're trying to pile snow off to the side somewhere and you drop a wheel off the paved surface.....and whoooooah! You sink up to your axle.  Having a winch is a good thing only if you've got something big enough to hook on to. I'm usually in the tow truck, so I've got two winches. But it's pretty hard to find something I won't pull out of the ground.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Got 1 time stuck so bad that I need to have Uncle in-law tow F250 out driveway to yard. That why bald tires is useless. 

Got several times almost stuck at storage but thank god that I carry tons chains so I tuck chains under rear tires then put in reverse it got traction fast. Never have anyone tow me.


----------



## rangerplow1 (Apr 18, 2009)

when plowing a free drive with my dad last year, we went to plow a new rock turnaround. well, the plow was angled the wrong way and pushed his 1500 Chevy off to the left. we managed to go forward 150 feet till it sunk to the frame this is 6:30am. he called a buddy and he showed up 7:30. he tugged once started to slide left, stopped, went to reposition and slid so he gunned it. needles to say he sunk his diesel f.350 crew cab dully 4x4: we called another buddy who came out with his 85 one ton 4x4 and it did a burnout but didn't budge the 350. we were forced to call a tow truck. and $150 later both trucks where out. the owner good friends of ours, told us the side was all fill because the excavator had accidentally put the drive to far left. they didn't even offer to pay part of the tow bill. never plowed there again. we had studded lug tires and tow chains,but didn't now about site.


----------



## C.Solan (Jan 20, 2009)

I was plowing for the town in my own truck an old GMC dump, and caught the curb and it took two front end loaders to pull me out. My suggestion is just watch out for ice under the snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hydro_37;827653 said:


> Anyone that says they have never been stuck plowing is either a liar or doesn't plow much snow.
> I have been stuck and have also pulled several guys out who were stuck plowing.


I never get stuck.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Jerre Heyer;822297 said:


> Just remember when you're stuck on the pile you can enjoy the short Chain Feature of your plow to make it easier for the guys to pull you out.
> 
> We just pull the pins on the plow and take the front end weight off from the plow and use the chain to pull the plow out.
> 
> ...


I carry a 20 ft strap with me at all times. And yes call your buddy to come and get you out and when the time comes you will return the favor. IT happens to the best of us. I slipped off a little edge of a driveway and i was done. Plus the house was about 2 inches from my mirror. Never went back to that house again. It was a call in and the drive was skinnier then my truck tires almost.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah i have gotten tricked and had some tight drives where it is either house or lawn. Unless your friend or fam with me you are not getting those drives done. I have not gotten stuck on those but I have a mile long road that is way to steep for a stoner and a couple times I have to drive up it as far as i can and backdrag it down and it gets rough. If you lift the plow up and all the snow(drag) falls out you just slide backwards. I do it simply so I can be amazed at the climbing ability of my truck. If you have anything like this make them pay for presaltings and you will be fine and salt it everytime it mists.


----------

